# OneFourRichie's 1st kid crop



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Rimfire doeling


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

doeling


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

FFA Projects


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The Pretty Pretty Nanette Gang


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice bunch of kids. Love all the different colors in that last pic.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very nice! Love how different the last 3 are!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Real pretty doe kid in that one pic. Rimfire looks a lot like LD. I noticed as I was stalking her on the ABGA website that her sire is a full brother to LD. Is that right?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a brain teaser this is!:crazy: 
Had to go dig out sold papers cause I couldnt remember. 

If LD's dob is 2/28/10 then yes.
Rimfire by Concealed Weapon is out of Brikhaus & yes, minus that beautiful 2:2 structure she does look a quite lot like LD.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Beautiful goats Nancy, congrats.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Clearwtr. You need a % commercial buck dont you!? 
Somebody needs a % buck or 2. Might keep the black n tan as a buddy for his sire.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pretty kids! I love Nanette's black/tan buck! He kinda looks like Oreo!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They look really nice congrats.


----------

